# Types of Bracelets to Sell? and pricing.



## CVC011 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm fairly new to paracord, and was thinking about selling a few bracelets at craft shows and such. I've gotten pretty good at the basic soloman bar, and I have a book with countless other knots. I was just wondering what types of bracelets are easy to make, but would make my 'business' stand out. Also, what's a reasonable price/what do you guys sell them for? I'm fifteen, by the way.

Thanks!


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2016)

welcome to the forum,,,only you can price your goods
i do not know your customers, you do

https://www.boredparacord.com/collections/scratch-and-dent

check out the ''accessory'' cord, I do know chicks love necklaces...this i know
very thin cord cobra knot with a nice clasp...10 bucks..maybe buy some beads or what ever


----------



## CVC011 (Feb 5, 2017)

frodo said:


> welcome to the forum,,,only you can price your goods
> i do not know your customers, you do
> 
> https://www.boredparacord.com/collections/scratch-and-dent
> ...


Thanks! I will try that.


----------



## Icoinse15 (May 6, 2017)

I am interested in your bracelets.


----------

